# A Vendor That Can Do An Emergency Delivery Today or Saturday?



## Jebula999 (11/9/15)

Sup Vapes,

Does anyone here know of a vendor that can do a delivery today or tomorrow? 

I'm based in Stellenbosch, Cape Town and all my wire and cotton has been depleted while trying to build coils and i screwed it all up.... So now i am in a pickle.

If anyone knows of a vendor i can contact i would much appreciate it.

Thanx


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/9/15)

VapeMob Belleville or ask Vapour Mountain if they can accommodate you on Sat. Those are your options if you willing to drive. Otherwise some kind soul near to you might help you out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (11/9/15)

there was a rumor going around that you could get kanthal wire out of a hair dryer....lol 

best of luck, hopefully theres a friendly vaper nearby who you can get help sort you out.


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/9/15)

shaunnadan said:


> there was a rumor going around that you could get kanthal wire out of a hair dryer....lol
> 
> best of luck, hopefully theres a friendly vaper nearby who you can get help sort you out.


Hair dryers use nichrome I think.
Toasters yeild some nice nichrome ribbon.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (11/9/15)

@Jebula999 if you willing to come to southern suburbs, i can spare you some wire and cotton until you back up and running.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Jebula999 (11/9/15)

Riaz said:


> @Jebula999 if you willing to come to southern suburbs, i can spare you some wire and cotton until you back up and running.


Thanx for the offer man,

I need the delivery part as i'm tied up today and tomorrow. I might have spare time Sunday but then i might as well wait till monday and get a bulk order together.

I'm using my old Kanger Subtank now to keep me going. Think i will just make this work till Monday.


----------



## Riaz (11/9/15)

Jebula999 said:


> Thanx for the offer man,
> 
> I need the delivery part as i'm tied up today and tomorrow. I might have spare time Sunday but then i might as well wait till monday and get a bulk order together.
> 
> I'm using my old Kanger Subtank now to keep me going. Think i will just make this work till Monday.


The offer still stands if you change your mind.


----------

